# Is this worth it?



## stringcheese166 (Nov 27, 2009)

i just recently built a pc with these specs.
Case: HAF 932 with case window
MB: Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
RAM:12GB G.Skill Ripjaw Series (2x2GB,2x4GB)
GPU:HIS ATI Radeon 6850
PSU: Cooler Master 750w (doesnt have a specific name)
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint 1tb x3
DVD Sony Optiarc Black x2
after market addons 
RAID: Rosewill RC-217 SATA II 4 Port RAID 0/1/5/10 PCI RAID Card 
Case fan:XIGMATEK Cooling System XLF-F2004
CPU cooler:Zaward ZCJ013
i was wondering how much it was worth including labor to see if it would be worth building another to sell


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Are you asking us what the money value of the pc is worth? Because only you would be able to know that after you got the final bill with shipping included.

However I couldn't see charging more the 100$ to assemble it as far as labor. The problem is people who know little about computers would rather buy a prebuilt one with a warranty from a store. And people that DO know computers will just build it themselves , or lowball the price.


----------



## stringcheese166 (Nov 27, 2009)

i was thinking. cyberpowerpc can charge like 900 dollars for labor so i guess my question is would like anyone buy this on craigslist or ebay for more than like 1600 because the ending cost was like 13-1400 i was just wondering


----------



## 723869 (Aug 2, 2010)

Is it worth it? Well...you could do the same performance for much cheaper. For the motherboard, the Asus M4A87TD EVO is about as good, and $70 less.

As for the CPU, to me the sequence of processors near the price range you're in goes:

*Phenom II X4 965 Black -> Core i5-760 -> Core i7-950*

...with everything else falling in between those. In my mind, these three are around the best price-to-performance.

The RAM looks wonky (2x2GB *and* 2x4GB?), plus it consists of 4GB sticks, which tend to have issues no matter how you slice it.

I guess extra cooling never hurt anyone, but do you really need more case-fans with the amount of fans the HAF 932 already gives you?


----------



## stringcheese166 (Nov 27, 2009)

yeah my room gets a ton of sun my mother keeps the house excessively warm and the pc sits in between a bed and a desk on hot summer days my room has reach 90f and my old pc had serious heating problems and i have had absolutely 0 issues with the ram though


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

stringcheese166 said:


> my question is would like anyone buy this on craigslist or ebay for more than like 1600 because the ending cost was like 13-1400 i was just wondering


Not if they have any sense.


----------



## stringcheese166 (Nov 27, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Not if they have any sense.


doesnt 90% of marketing rely on the stupidity of consumers? snuggie shamwow ring a bell?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

stringcheese166 said:


> doesnt 90% of marketing rely on the stupidity of consumers? snuggie shamwow ring a bell?


Unfortunately yes, there are those unscrupulous retailers/sellers that pray on the uninformed.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

the problem is people don't typically pick a 1600 computer made by "some guy" over buying a cheaper one at a store.


----------

